# Basic external hard drive for Kontakt libraries



## Steinmetzify (Jul 28, 2017)

Don't need SSD, really....at least I don't think. I have one more library to buy in the next month or two and it's going to push me over the edge...I just want a cheap 1TB HD for storage for this stuff. 

Recommendations please? Looking for around $100.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 28, 2017)

Steinmetzify said:


> Don't need SSD, really....at least I don't think. I have one more library to buy in the next month or two and it's going to push me over the edge...I just want a cheap 1TB HD for storage for this stuff.
> 
> Recommendations please? Looking for around $100.



I doubt I will ever buy an HD again. SSDs are faster, stream more voices, are more quiet, and because there are no moving platters, less likely to fail.


----------



## agarner32 (Jul 28, 2017)

If you only need room for one library and want something cheap, I'd go for small capacity SSD like a Samsung 850. You can get one for not much over $100 if you get a 256. I agree with never going back to traditional drives.

Edit: You'd need a case, but there super cheap.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 29, 2017)

I use a Sabrent External USB Enclosure.
It accepts SSDs and HDDs.
They're 25 bucks.
You could stream a few instruments from it, just enough to verify the content cloned properly or if it's old sampler files worthy of keeping.

Just for storage the 4TB Western Digital HDDs are nice.
You could get just a 2TB Cheaper..
Samsung 850 EVO SSDs are really decent and priced nicely.

I started with 1GB Shoebox sized SCSI Drives.
Such a happy journey as storage got bigger faster and cheaper every year.
I actually have a briefcase for all of the HDDs and SSDs I've bought over the years.
Only 1 x HDD ever failed diagnostics.

They last much longer than crappy Controller keyboards or RAM, MOBO and CPUs.

I love storage.


----------

